# Prima che



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> (Ti ho corretto prima che arrivi Necsus il Castigatore!  )





			
				adrianok said:
			
		

> Non doveva essere "Ti ho corretto prima che arrivasse Necsus il Castigatore!"?





			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Ci ho dovuto pensare un po'
> Secondo me c'è una differenza (ma non sono sicuro e sono curioso di sentire anche gli altri):
> Se il possibile "arrivo" di Necsus è riferito al futuro (come nella frase di Elisa), allora va bene "arrivi". Se invece è riferito al passato va bene "andasse". Ad esempio, se Necsus intervenisse in questo thread più tardi, Elisa potrebbe dire: "Ho corretto la frase prima che arrivasse Necsus".


E alla fine è arrivato! (grazie per il simpatico appellativo, Elisa...  )
Sono d'accordo con Carlo sul fatto che 'Ti ho corretto prima che arrivi' non è necessariamente sbagliato. Ma la mia motivazione è un po' diversa.
Trattasi di proposizione temporale della anteriorità, e la concordanza dei tempi prevederebbe che al passato prossimo nella reggente corrispondesse l'imperfetto congiuntivo nella dipendente in caso di contemporaneità dell'azione, cosa che qui non può essere, proprio perché per il tipo di proposizione l'azione è necessariamente posteriore (prima che).
In realtà credo che sia l'uso vagamente improprio del passato prossimo a ingenerare la confusione: 'Ti ho corretto' si riferisce in realtà a quello che Elisa (che cara...) stava facendo in quel momento (aveva _appena_ fatto, se preferite), di qui il congiuntivo presente, previsto per azione contemporanea o posteriore alla reggente con il presente indicativo.
Che ne pensate?

Forse a questo punto però dovevo aprirla in Solo Italiano... Mods?


----------



## Elisa68

Quindi avrei dovuto dire _ti correggo prima che arrivi_?

Ma l'azione l'avevo già fatta quindi l'uso del passato prossimo è corretto secondo me. Allora concordi con Adriano che avrei dovuto usare l'imperfetto?


----------



## Necsus

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Quindi avrei dovuto dire _ti correggo prima che arrivi_?
> Ma l'azione l'avevo già fatta quindi l'uso del passato prossimo è corretto secondo me. Allora concordi con Adriano che avrei dovuto usare l'imperfetto?


No, io dicevo che non trovavo strano 'Ti ho corretto prima che arrivi'. Cercavo (forse invano) di far capire ad Adriano che, secondo il mio parere assolutamente personale, anche lui comunque aveva ragione, nessuno potrebbe contestargli 'arrivasse', ma a volte i tempi dei verbi nelle corrispondenze hanno dei confini molto sfumati. Non esiste una regola specifica, che io sappia, che prevede il congiuntivo presente in questo caso, e la motivazione per cui io lo trovo comunque giusto è la valenza di 'ti ho corretto', che tu hai detto nel contesto in cui lo stavi facendo (il messaggio/post), quindi era assimilabile a un presente (forse è stato improprio usare 'improprio').


----------



## Elisa68

Ho capito, grazie dell'ulteriore spiegazione. Più che "improprio" è stato il "trattasi" di richiamo fantozziano che mi ha un po' fuorviato...


----------



## Necsus

La _lingua_ è bella perché è varia!  
(sto accumulando una serie di attributi non esattamente lusinghieri...  )


----------



## robertino

Necsus said:
			
		

> La _lingua_ è bella perché è varia!
> (sto accumulando una serie di attributi non esattamente lusinghieri...  )


 
Perché mai, Fantozzi è il re incontrastato dei neologismi!


----------



## Necsus

robertino said:
			
		

> Perché mai, Fantozzi è il re incontrastato dei neologismi!


 Ah, sicuramente. Delle volte con esiti geniali.
Ma dubito che questa fosse la valenza del commento...


----------



## adrianok

Necsus said:
			
		

> No, *io dicevo che non trovavo strano 'Ti ho corretto prima che arrivi'*. Cercavo (forse invano) di far capire ad Adriano che, *secondo il mio parere assolutamente personale, anche lui comunque aveva ragione, nessuno potrebbe contestargli 'arrivasse', ma a volte i tempi dei verbi nelle corrispondenze hanno dei confini molto sfumati*. Non esiste una regola specifica, che io sappia, che prevede il congiuntivo presente in questo caso, e la motivazione per cui io lo trovo comunque giusto è la valenza di 'ti ho corretto', che tu hai detto nel contesto in cui lo stavi facendo (il messaggio/post), quindi era assimilabile a un presente (forse è stato improprio usare 'improprio').



Ecco perché preferisco l'inglese!!!


----------



## Necsus

Eh sì, l'italiano non è decisamente una lingua tra le più facili, direi che è molto meglio dover imparare l'inglese!


----------



## Cnaeius

Necsus said:
			
		

> Eh sì, l'italiano non è decisamente una lingua tra le più facili, direi che è molto meglio dover imparare l'inglese!


 
Anch'io, come Necsus, penso che "prima che arrivi" o "prima che arrivasse" siano entrambi corretti, se subordinate dipendenti da un passato prossimo, come in questo caso. Penso sia proprio la valenza del passato prossimo a determinare il corretto tempo verbale per rispettare la consecutio: il passato prossimo esprime una azione passata conclusa che ha delle relazioni ancora col presente: quindi sta un po' a mezza via, determinando magari un po' di incertezza nella scelta dei tempi.
C'è stata un'altra discussione al riguardo se non erro, se riesco a trovarla la posto.
Ciao


----------



## Metternich

Buona sera,

Avrei una domanda: come completereste la frase seguente:

(Io - partire) PRIMA CHE (i tuoi genitori - arrivare)

La reggente è chiaramente anteriore alla subordinata. Dunque?

? Ero partito prima che i tuoi gentori ... arrivassero / fossero arrivati.

Se la subordinata è posteriore alla reggente, non si dovrebbe mettere il congiuntivo trapassato. Mais il congiuntivo imperfetto qui suona strano - arrivare qui vuole un tempo composto parché fa riferimento a un'azione compiuta.

Poi, anche il trapassato prossimo della reggente suona strano. Un passato remoto andrebbe forse meglio:

? Partii prima che i tuoi genitori arrivassero / fossero arrivati.

Ma suona strano perché non rispetta l'ordine delle azioni che però è rispettato in una perifrase con quando:

Ero partito quando i tuoi genitori arrivarono.

Questa frase suona bene. Nella frase con "prima che" bisognerebbe mettere al congiuntivo il passato remoto "arrivarono". Ma il congiuntivo passoto remoto evidentemente non esiste. Come si fa allora?

Nella "Guida alla comunicazione linguistica" di Baniamino Proto ho trovato questo esempio:

Partirono per la spedizione prima che fossero stati fatti preparativi adeguati.

fossero stati fatti = congiuntivo trapassato

Ma ho trovato altri esempi con il congiuntivo imperfetto nella stessa situazione:

Ho saputo la notizia prima che fosse resa pubblica. (Zingarelli, voce "prima (1)")

fosse resa = congiuntivo imperfetto



Grazie per le vostre risposte.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Innanzitutto complimenti per la padronanza dell'italiano e dei suoi termini grammaticali! 
A me la grammatica è sempre piaciuta e credo di saperne qualcosa, ma davanti ad una domanda così documentata (do per corretto quanto da te riportato) sono intimorito...
Bene, al lavoro!
Le mie aggiunte sono in ciclamino (fucsia? Ok non so esattamente che colore sia...)



Metternich said:


> Buona sera,
> 
> Avrei una domanda: come completereste la frase seguente:
> 
> (Io - partire) PRIMA CHE (i tuoi genitori - arrivare)
> 
> La reggente è chiaramente anteriore alla subordinata. Dunque?
> 
> ? Ero partito prima che i tuoi gentori ... arrivassero / fossero arrivati.
> 
> Se la subordinata è posteriore alla reggente, non si dovrebbe mettere il congiuntivo trapassato. Mais il congiuntivo imperfetto qui suona strano - arrivare qui vuole un tempo composto parché fa riferimento a un'azione compiuta.
> 
> Poi, anche il trapassato prossimo della reggente suona strano. Un passato remoto andrebbe forse meglio:
> 
> ? Partii prima che i tuoi genitori arrivassero / fossero arrivati.
> 
> Non so, forse perché ormai si tende a non usare più il passato remoto (a parte in alcune aree ecc. ecc.)...
> Io, parlando spontaneamente, direi "ero partito prima che i tuoi genitori arrivassero" oppure, cambiando la posizione del verbo, "ero partito prima che arrivassero i tuoi genitori".
> 
> Ma suona strano perché non rispetta l'ordine delle azioni che però è rispettato in una perifrase con quando:
> 
> Ero partito quando i tuoi genitori arrivarono.
> 
> Questa frase suona bene. Nella frase con "prima che" bisognerebbe mettere al congiuntivo il passato remoto "arrivarono". Ma il congiuntivo passoto remoto evidentemente non esiste. Come si fa allora?
> 
> Io userei il congiuntivo imperfetto...ma è solo perché mi suona bene, non ho prove documentali a conferma di quanto dico...
> 
> Nella "Guida alla comunicazione linguistica" di Baniamino Proto ho trovato questo esempio:
> 
> Partirono per la spedizione prima che fossero stati fatti preparativi adeguati.
> 
> fossero stati fatti = congiuntivo trapassato
> 
> Ma ho trovato altri esempi con il congiuntivo imperfetto nella stessa situazione:
> 
> Ho saputo la notizia prima che fosse resa pubblica. (Zingarelli, voce "prima (1)")
> 
> Infatti, la seconda suona più... diffusa, se non altro!
> 
> fosse resa = congiuntivo imperfetto
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie per le vostre risposte.


----------



## Metternich

Tante grazie! Avevo bisogno di sapere quale fosse (o sia ...?) l'uso abitudinale.


----------



## Vongoz

Perché in italiano la frase :

"Carla conosce le persone che abitavano in quella casa prima che Luigi la comprasse."

è corretta mentre la frase:  

"Carla conosce le persone che abitavano in quella casa prima che Luigi l’abbia comprata." 

non è corretta?? 

Grazie mille!


----------



## bearded

Salve, e benvenuto in questo forum

In italiano la sequenza dei modi e dei tempi è regolata da norme abbastanza rigide.  Ecco qui la regola relativa ai modi e tempi dei verbi dopo la congiunzione temporale ''prima che'' (Treccani):



> Per quanto riguarda l’espressione della posteriorità (l’azione espressa dalla subordinata è posteriore a quella della reggente), nelle temporali esplicite si utilizza la locuzione congiuntiva _prima che_; il verbo è al congiuntivo presente se nella principale c’è un tempo presente o futuro, al congiuntivo imperfetto se nella principale c’è un tempo passato.



In questo caso la proposizione reggente (che abitavano...) è all'imperfetto, che è un tempo passato. Quindi l'unico modo e tempo giusto per la subordinata (prima che…) è il congiuntivo imperfetto.


----------



## Vongoz

bearded said:


> Salve, e benvenuto in questo forum
> 
> In italiano la sequenza dei modi e dei tempi è regolata da norme abbastanza rigide.  Ecco qui la regola relativa ai modi e tempi dei verbi dopo la congiunzione temporale ''prima che'' (Treccani):
> 
> 
> 
> In questo caso la proposizione reggente (che abitavano...) è all'imperfetto, che è un tempo passato. Quindi l'unico modo e tempo giusto per la subordinata (prima che…) è il congiuntivo imperfetto.



Ancora tante grazie, *bearded*!!!!


----------



## bearded

Prego


----------

